# Syllabus of CMH Aptitude Test



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Please can anyone confirm what is the syllabus of the aptitude test of CMH this year? It is not mentioned on the website. Is it same as the MCAT syllabus or whole FSc books. As I have done A-Level, can someone give authentic information regarding this.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

whole FSC i guess


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Are you sure?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe the test is "Like the MCAT". It's 12.5%, so personally, i wouldnt count on it being all too special.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> I believe the test is "Like the MCAT". It's 12.5%, so personally, i wouldnt count on it being all too special.


R the admissions in CHM open? If yes kindly give the link to add or give me complete info...thanks


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you all. The admissions will open from 1st November to 7th November and the test will be held on 9th November.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

1) You should google/look at other posts/look at colleges website for info like that. Its usually in there somewhere.
2) No admissions will open on the 1st.


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> 1) You should google/look at other posts/look at colleges website for info like that. Its usually in there somewhere.
> 2) No admissions will open on the 1st.


What do you mean by "No admissions will open on the 1st"?
It is written on there facebook page and advertisement that admission process will start from 1st November.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

As in Admissions will be opening on the 1st.


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ah, right.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

A friend of mine gave CMH test last year... she got 70 out of 100.. she said the test was not so difficult and its just based on your FSC ...... 37.5 % is already taken from MCAT so .....


----------



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

If your frm another city so how can one take the apititude test


----------

